# Three Nice Looking Services On Ebay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nothing to do with me & unfortunately I`m too broke to go for them  but just in case anyone else is interested see> Services the Winchester in particular looks rather good :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Winchester is lovely Mach - I blame you for putting up the prices tho' :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> The Winchester is lovely Mach - I blame you for putting up the prices tho' :lol:


Moi? 

Surely not


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > The Winchester is lovely Mach - I blame you for putting up the prices tho' :lol:
> ...


Now this is a somewhat optimistic price for one of these Services Aerist 

I would like to add one of these to my collection but nice though it is I think I`ll pass on this particular example


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

My money's safe he wont post OS


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My money`s safe as his prices are too high


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Might just have to have a little go on the Winchester, just need to check the piggy bank


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> Might just have to have a little go on the Winchester, just need to check the piggy bank


I`m getting a little concerned here that you might be developing too much of an interest in Services watches Kev, how many have you got now? <_<


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> > Might just have to have a little go on the Winchester, just need to check the piggy bank
> ...


I've got 7 or 8 now but a couple are parts watches, I've been trying to stay with my intention of GB or GDR watches this year and the Services you have sort of caught my eye. Have gathered a few Timex and Smiths as well. Don't think you need to concern yourself as yet going to take me a long time to get near your collection or standards. The idea of British and GDR watches has been blown out the water as well I've got an incoming Sekonda, knew it couldn't last. :lookaround:

Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No worries Kev, I`m just keepng tabs on the competion 

That Winchester does look rather nice, unfortunately I`m short of dosh at the moment otherwise I`d have considered going for it myself 

BTW if your interested in pocket watches this looks good. I really like this style of 24 hour dial & I`m not sure but it may have `German Made` rather then the more common `Foreign Made` on the bottom. B)


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No worries Kev, I`m just keepng tabs on the competion
> 
> That Winchester does look rather nice, unfortunately I`m short of dosh at the moment otherwise I`d have considered going for it myself
> 
> BTW if your interested in pocket watches this looks good. I really like this style of 24 hour dial & I`m not sure but it may have `German Made` rather then the more common `Foreign Made` on the bottom. B)


I'm not normally into pocket watches but that does look very tempting, I like 24 hour watches, another on the watch list, Lord help me if they all come up dog house time again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries Kev, I`m just keepng tabs on the competion
> ...


Maybe a photo of mine might help you decide 

*"Services"** Scout, `Foreign`*

(made by Thiel Bros Thuringia Germany) circa 1930s










as shown here in the Services 1937 catalogue...










& the correct boxes do appear every now & then on ebay as well :wink2:










I didn`t used to be interested in pocket watches, then I got my first "Services" one I`ve now got 14 of them (all Services naturally) plus one from it`s sister company Aviation


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

The Winchester went for Â£64 way too much for me, have to wait and see how the PW fares


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> The Winchester went for Â£64 way too much for me, have to wait and see how the PW fares


Rather more then I`d want to pay for one 

Hmmm, maybe Mel`s right <_<



mel said:


> I blame you for putting up the prices tho' :lol:


*OK, I`D LIKE TO STATE HERE THAT SERVICES WATCHES ARE COMPLETE*

*
*

*
RUBBISH AND ONLY WORTH A FEW PENNIES!!!*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> > The Winchester went for Â£64 way too much for me, have to wait and see how the PW fares
> ...


To late Mach everybody knows how collectable these watches are, the cats out of the bag I,m afraid and it,s all your fault.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > KevG said:
> ...


What have I done!?! :crybaby:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I was looking at that one,i watched the auction end,and wondered if you or Kev had bought it,

I was going to bid on a few other Services,as i fancied(still do+yes your fault) having one in my collection,but i think i'll stick to the cheaper watches for now,Rolex,Services,Patek etc.. are out of my price range for now.  :lol:

Seriously though they do seem to be getting major desirable and more expensive.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Now come on, this is just getting silly  MENS VINTAGE SERVICES nice, but Â£88 is IMO way OTT


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought Â£64 for the Winchester was high but that is plain daft. But I did get this 220729631696 needs work but all part of the fun.

Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KevG said:


> I thought Â£64 for the Winchester was high but that is plain daft. But I did get this 220729631696 needs work but all part of the fun.
> 
> Kev


I saw that but decided not to go for it as I have too many in need of some TLC at the moment 

BTW, it was the first time I`d come across a `Hockey` so another name added to the ever growing list, did I mention "Services" were prolific? :lol:


----------

